# Semorelin



## brown1106 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is semorelin and ghrp 2 a good substitute for gh? I thought if it was I could use that from MP until I was able to find a good gh source.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't speak to a GH "substitute", but as far as the protocol you've outlined - I would choose Modified GRF 1-29 (longer half-life, smaller effective dosage) over semorelin.


----------



## brown1106 (Feb 20, 2013)

If i'm not mistaken, semorelin is grf 1-29.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 20, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> If i'm not mistaken, semorelin is grf 1-29.



tough to say.  some companies call it "X" or "Y" and what i mean is you may be getting cjc 1295 No dac and its labeled mod GRF.


id opt for mod GRF or cjc 1295 no dac.  last option would be cjc 1293.  Sem is just too short. (3-4min pulse).  those first 2 are maybe 8-10min.


id rec Ipam instead of ghrp2.  but ghrp 2 is still decent.  Ive used peptides a lot.  pretty much all of them too, your going to be spending tons of coin and be a human pin cushion if your going to get GH gains from the pep's.


I had no so great GH and 3iu was much better than 4 pins of 100mcg cjc 1295 no dac + 250mcg of Ipam.


look into PEG MGF and IGF.  for igf both LR3 and DES.  they will be suited for muscle growth rather than all around gains.






GL


----------

